# Problem: Microsoft Internet Controls



## Maik20 (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte in ein VB6 die Microsoft Internet Controls einbinden. Leider schlägt das auswhählen als Komponente immer mit folgender Meldung fehl:

"Datei nicht gefunden C:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll\1"

Was das \1 bedeutet weiß ich nicht. Aber die Datei ieframe.dll existiert. Wenn ich mittels durchsuchen die Datei direkt anwähle erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

Die Datei C:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll konnte nicht als ActiveX Komponente registriert werden.

Zudem ist mir aufgefallen das neben der ieframe.dll noch folgende Dateien existieren:
ieframe.dll.mui
ieframe.oca

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke


----------



## PRO67 (8. Januar 2008)

Das Problem was du hast hab ich auch aber bei bestimmte Tools zbs Media PLayer geht das aber bei Microsoft Internet Controls und bei parr andere Tools hab ich das gleiche problem was du hast ich wollte VB6 deinstalieren und neu instalieren aber hab ich nicht....


----------



## wreid (7. März 2008)

Wenn du den Browser auf dein Controll einbinden möchtest, must du das ieframe.oca nehmen. So habe ich das gemacht. Also beim Verweis in VB6 auf ieframe.oca legen und dann geht es.


----------

